# moving brood for splits



## johnbeejohn (Jun 30, 2013)

Sounds good to me


----------



## kaizen (Mar 20, 2015)

duct tape all the seams and ratchet strap them well. make splits right when you get there. if they orient they will all go to old hive.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

I find making the splits then transporting to be an easier proposition.


----------

